# [Kaufberatung] SSD welche und reichen 120GB?



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SSD.

Auf die SSD soll folgendes rauf:

-Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit (und später der Windows 8.1 Nachfolger) 20GB
-Microsoft Office 2010 Profesional (später zusätzlich 2013 Home&Student) 5GB
-Battlefield 4 + Erweiterungen ~60GB
---
85GB

Theoretisch sollte also eine 120GB reichen. Wie sieht es praktisch aus?

Welche (120GB) SSD wäre zu empfehlen?

Ich dachte an die Samsung 840 Evo 120GB, gibt es eine mit einen bessere Preis/Leistung Verhältniss die zu gebrauchen ist?


----------



## ich111 (30. November 2013)

Wenn du auch Spiele drauf haben willst würde ich zur 250GB Version greifen. Empfehlenswert: Crucial M500 (MLC Flash) und Samsung 840 Evo (TLC)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn du auch Spiele drauf haben willst würde ich zur 250GB Version greifen. Empfehlenswert: Crucial M500 (MLC Flash) und Samsung 840 Evo (TLC)


 
Spiele wäre nur Battlefield 4. Aktuell sind es 24,1GB und mit den 5 Erweiterungen sollte es nicht über 60GB groß werden. 
Windows 8.1 macht 20GB und beide Offices sollten nicht größer als 6GB sein (natürlich kein Programm doppelt).
Mit den ~6GB von BF4 würde ich also auf etwa 86GB = ~90GB kommen. 

Eine 250GB SSD ist mir momentan zu teuer, und wenn nur BF4 auf die SSD kommt sollte es ja mit 120GB reichen, oder? 

Bei anderen Spiele gibt es aktuell für mich keinen Grund für eine SSD, die Ladezeiten gehen dort in Ordnung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. November 2013)

Also ich bin bei meinem W7 Pro bei knapp 50 GB das könnte schon knapp werden, räum aber auch nicht auf das ende Dezember sowieso neu installiert wird. M500 240 Gb ich komme!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. November 2013)

Wieviel darf sie kosten?
Mit 120 GB - 
Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ................. ab €74,82
Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  ab €76,95

Wobei eine der besten SSDs ab 200GB bis 250GB auch eine der günstigsten in dem Bereich ist ->
Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ................ ab €127,26


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Wieviel darf sie kosten?
> Mit 120 GB -
> Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ................. ab €74,82
> Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  ab €76,95
> ...


 
Sollte möglich nah an 50€ sein, da man da nix brauchbares bekommt im 80€ Bereich. 

Mit Versandkosten wären die günstigsten Preise (bei guten Shops):

Samsung 840 Evo 120GB 86,90€@Amazon
Crucial M500 120GB 80€@Hardwareversandt (85€ Amazon).

Die Samsung sagt mir mehr zu, und würde diese nehmen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. November 2013)

Von der Samsung hab´ich den Vorgänger 830 mit 128 GB u. bin sehr zufrieden. - Die Crucial 500 steht der Samsung Evo kaum nach u. ist zB. zZ. bei 
Alternate (man höre u. staune ...) bei Zahlung per Vorkasse Versandkostenfrei für 74,90 € zu haben:

Crucial M500 2,5" SSD 120 GB


----------



## Icedaft (30. November 2013)

Für den Anfang gehen 120Gb schon, das bessere Preis-/Gb-Verhältnis haben aber ganz klar die größeren Versionen (Most Bang for the Bucks...  ). Ich habe seit drei Jahren eine SSD mit 120Gb, es geht, aber wenn man den mehr Spiele auf der SSD haben möchte sind die größeren Versionen vorzuziehen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Von der Samsung hab´ich den Vorgänger 830 mit 128 GB u. bin sehr zufrieden. - Die Crucial 500 steht der Samsung Evo kaum nach u. ist zB. zZ. bei
> Alternate (man höre u. staune ...) bei Zahlung per Vorkasse Versandkostenfrei für 74,90 € zu haben:
> 
> Crucial M500 2,5" SSD 120 GB


 
Ist die 840 Evo nicht trotzdem der M500 vorzuziehen?

Im Schreiben schafft die M500 bis zu 130mb/s und die Evo bis zu 410mb/s. Die Evo ist im schreiben also bis zu über 3x so schnell wie die M500.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. November 2013)

Das sind Werte aus aus Testläufen mit bestimmten Datenformaten; - genauer hab´ichs jetzt nicht mehr parat; - aber in der täglichen Praxis merkt man 
nichts davon.  

Ich hab´ zB. zu meiner Samsung 830 128 GB für meine Liebligsgames eine zweite Adata S510 120 GB mit dem vielgescholtenen Sandforce Controller
laufen. 
Das Teil habe ich in unserem Saturn vor einem Jahr für ~ 75€ im Angebot gesehen u. da ich noch einen 50€ Geschenkgutschein für den Laden hatte spontan
geschossen; 
-> die SSD ist im Alltagsbetrieb bei Ladevorgängen in Games usw. immer noch ein mehrfaches schneller als jede HDD und läuft ohne Murren.  
Von daher ist mir allles rund um theoretische Messwerte oder Kritik anderer User disbezgl. piepegal .

- Greetz -


----------



## hbf878 (1. Dezember 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ist die 840 Evo nicht trotzdem der M500 vorzuziehen?
> 
> Im Schreiben schafft die M500 bis zu 130mb/s und die Evo bis zu 410mb/s. Die Evo ist im schreiben also bis zu über 3x so schnell wie die M500.


für die Alltagsperformance (PC-Start, Programmstart, Level laden) spielt die seq. Schreibgeschwindigkeit eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig sind vor allem die 4K und 4KQD16+-Lesegeschwindigkeit, die bei beiden SSDs ziemlich ähnlich sind. Die alten Crucial m4 hatten nur 95MB/s seq. Schreibgeschwindigkeit und waren trotzdem nicht spürbar langsamer als heutige SSDs. Übrigens bietet die 840 Evo nicht über den gesamten Speicherplatz die volle Schreibgeschwindigkeit.Dem angegebenen Wert sollte man daher nicht zu viel Bedeutung beimessen.




NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Das sind Werte aus aus Testläufen mit bestimmten Datenformaten; - genauer hab´ichs jetzt nicht mehr parat


ATTO (Lieblings-Tool der Hersteller, da es die höchsten Werte liefert ) testet mit komprimierbaren Daten, wodurch SSDs mit Sandforce-Controller Vorteile erlangen (da bei Sandforce die Daten beim Schreiben komprimiert werden. Weder die 840 noch die M500 komprimieren, sodass diese SSDs keine "geschönten" Werte haben


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Dezember 2013)

hbf878 schrieb:


> für die Alltagsperformance (PC-Start, Programmstart, Level laden) spielt die seq. Schreibgeschwindigkeit eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtig sind vor allem die 4K und 4KQD16+-Lesegeschwindigkeit, die bei beiden SSDs ziemlich ähnlich sind. Die alten Crucial m4 hatten nur 95MB/s seq. Schreibgeschwindigkeit und waren trotzdem nicht spürbar langsamer als heutige SSDs. Übrigens bietet die 840 Evo nicht über den gesamten Speicherplatz die volle Schreibgeschwindigkeit.Dem angegebenen Wert sollte man daher nicht zu viel Bedeutung beimessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ATTO (Lieblings-Tool der Hersteller, da es die höchsten Werte liefert ) testet mit komprimierbaren Daten, wodurch SSDs mit Sandforce-Controller Vorteile erlangen (da bei Sandforce die Daten beim Schreiben komprimiert werden. Weder die 840 noch die M500 komprimieren, sodass diese SSDs keine "geschönten" Werte haben


 
Wenn man praktisch nix merkt werde ich die M500 nehmen. Hat halt den besseren Preis.

Werde morgen, oder die nächsten Tage die Bestellung aufgeben.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Dezember 2013)

Gerne ; - gute Jagd und schönes WE!


----------



## miTu (1. Dezember 2013)

Sowas wäre nicht so gut?

*Sandisk Ultra Plus SSD 128GB für 66,39*

Sandisk Ultra Plus SSD 128GB für 66,39

Sandisk Ultra Plus SSD 128GB 
lesen: 530MB/s • schreiben: 290MB/s • Random 4K lesen: 80000IOPS •  Random 4K schreiben: 33000IOPS • Cache: 128MB (DDR2) • Anschluss: SATA  6Gb/s • Leistungsaufnahme: 2.7W (Betrieb), 0.08W (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ:  MLC (19nm) • MTBF: 2 Mio. Stunden • Controller: Marvell SS889175 •  Abmessungen: 100.5x69.85x7mm • Besonderheiten: inkl. Spacer für 9.5mm  Bauhöhe • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre


----------



## Niklas434 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde eine 840 EVO nehmen  von Samsung. BF würde ich ehr auf eine HDD packen oder sparen und sich eine 256 GB Variante kaufen.


----------



## SLNC (2. Dezember 2013)

Niklas434 schrieb:


> Ich würde eine 840 EVO nehmen  von Samsung. BF würde ich ehr auf eine HDD packen oder sparen und sich eine 256 GB Variante kaufen.


 
Dann hast du noch nicht die Ladezeiten von BF4 über HDD erlebt. Aber darum geht es hier ja auch nicht  Die 840 EVO ist für den Preis echt gut!


----------



## Niklas434 (2. Dezember 2013)

ich hab damit kein Problem


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Dezember 2013)

Da man praktisch keinen Unterschied merken soll werde ich bei der Crucial M500 bleiben. Die ist günstiger. (75€ Versandkostenfrei für 120GB).

BF4 sollte zusammen mit Win 8.1 Clean Install und Office 2010 drauf passen daher kommt es auch auf die SSD. BF3 bleibt auf der HDD seit BF4 spiele ich es eh nicht.

Edit:

Habe jetzt die Crucial M500 120GB bei Alternate bestellt.

Deren TV Werbung stimmt übrigens nicht , dort wird der Preis ab 84,90€ genannt.


----------



## Nori_GER (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann Beschwerden dich doch


----------



## ich111 (3. Dezember 2013)

Vieleicht gewinnst du dann ja das Auto


----------

